# καθηγητά



## anastasia0000

Γεια σας,

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί η κλητική πτώση της λέξης « καθηγητής » είναι « καθηγητά » αντί για « καθηγητή » σε αυτό το κείμενο:

Τα σέβη μου, κύριε καθηγητά - My regards, professor.

- Τα Σμυρνεϊκά Τραγούδια

Ευχαριστώ πολύ,

Αννα


----------



## Δημήτρης

Είναι _αρχαϊσμός_ που αναστήθηκε χάρη στην Καθαρεύουσα. Όταν η Καθαρεύουσα είχε αυξημένο κύρος, ήταν σύνηθες να χρησιμοποιούνται οι κλιτικοί κανόνες της αρχαίας ελληνικής γλώσσας. Ο καθηγητής κλινόταν ως: ο καθηγητής, του καθηγητού, τον καθηγητήν, καθηγητά (αντί ο καθηγητής, του καθηγητή, τον καθηγητή, καθηγητή)
Πλέον σχεδόν σε όλες τις επικοινωνιακές περιπτώσεις χρησιμοποιείται η καθομιλουμένη γλώσσα με τους δικούς κανόνες. Η χρήση της καθαρεύουσας σε σύγχρονο πλαίσιο μοιάζει προσποιητή και ειρωνική, αν και υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις του χρησιμοποιείται ειλικρινά για εξύψωση του ύφους, διατηρώντας ίσως ακόμα την παλιά της αίγλη.


----------



## artion

Απλά, "Καθηγητά" είναι το σωστό, ακόμα και στη δημοτική.


----------



## Δημήτρης

Θα διαφωνήσω και με βάση την χρήση (καθημερινότητα _και γραπτός λόγος_) και με βάση ό,τι καταγράφεται στο ΛΚΝ.


> καθηγητής ο [kaθijitís] *Ο7* _λόγ. κλητ. και καθηγητά_,[...]


Κλιτικό παράδειγμα 07: νικητής	νικητή	νικητή	νικητή	νικητές	νικητών	νικητές	νικητές

Ο τύπος "καθηγητά" καταγράφεται σαν λόγιος.


----------



## ladychiquitita

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι στον προφορικό λόγο έχει επικρατήσει από συνήθεια πιστεύω, ο αρχαϊκός τύπος "καθηγητά". Πράγματι, σπάνια ακούμε "κύριε καθηγητή". Ωστόσο, επίσημα πλέον, όταν π.χ. ζητάμε από τα παιδιά στο σχολείο να κλίνουν το "καθηγητής" το μαθαίνουν με τον τύπο στη δημοτική, "κλητική: καθηγητή".


----------



## Δημήτρης

Προσωπικά μόνο σε μαυρόασπρες ελληνικές ταινίες το έχω ακούσει σε ρέοντα λόγο. Τι να πω... να 'ναι η διάλεκτος;


----------



## ladychiquitita

Είναι που δεν χρησιμοποιείται πλέον και τόσο συχνά η έκφραση "κύριε καθηγητά", γιατί θεωρείται παλιομοδίτικο, να το θέχω απλά, και έχει αντικατασταθεί από το "κύριε.......(επίθετο του καθηγητή)".


----------



## artion

Tο "κύριε Καθηγητά" ακούγεται πλειστάκις της ημέρας στην τηλεόραση και το ραδιόφωνο, αφού ο ένας στους 3 που συμμετέχει σε μια συζήτηση είναι καθηγητής. Το παράδειγμα που ανέφερε κάποιος πιό πάνω (νικητής) είναι μόνο για τα βιβλία γιατί πρακτικά ποτέ δεν λέμε "κύριε νικητά" ή "κύριε νικητή". Επίσης συχνά ακούγεται το "κύριε βουλευτά", ενώ το "κύριε βουλευτή" μπορεί να το πει από αντίδραση κάποιος του ΚΚΕ ή του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Επίσης, στο Στρατό θεωρείται δεδομένο το "κύριε Διοικητά, Διμοιρίτα, Υπασπιστά κτλ". Στη Δημόσια Υπηρεσία "κύριε Διευθυντά". Σπανίως μπορεί κανείς να ακούσει (ή και να δεί γραμμένο) κάποιο "κύριε Διευθυντή" από κάποιον γραφικό οπαδό της μαλλιαροδημοτικής και συγκεκριμένων πολιτικών κομμάτων. Ωστόσο παραμένει στο επίπεδο της γραφικότητας.


----------



## Δημήτρης

Πράγματι ακούγεται στον στρατό και τα δικαστήρια (διοικητά, δικαστά κλπ), αλλά αυτές είναι ειδικές επικοινωνιακές περιστάσεις, σχεδόν στερεότυπες. Εδώ τουλάχιστον οι τύποι της Δημοτικής (που δεν είναι και ακριβώς Δημοτική όπως την προωθούσαν πριν δεκαετίες) δεν είναι καθόλου κομματικά χρωματισμένη και η χρήση τους αυτονόητη (αλλά υπάρχουν και ειδικές περιστάσεις όπως ο στρατός). Ίσως το ότι η αντιπαλότητα της Καθαρεύουσας με την Δημοτική δεν είχε ποτέ σημαντικές διαστάσεις εδώ να εξηγεί την οπτική που έχω σχηματίσει. (Με μια αναζήτηση στο google περιορισμένη στο site:cy φαίνονται οι τάσεις)


----------



## anastasia0000

Ευχαριστώ σε όλους


----------



## syrtos.as

Sorry for writing in English but my Greek is not good enough.
I understood the discussion, but now I have a question:

What is the rule that underlines the use of καθηγητά instead of καθηγητή as a vocative used by the Καθαρεύουσα? That all masculine nouns in -ης should end in -α? 
Ι means, is this rule valid also for nouns in -ος, -ες and -ους?

Many thanks in advance!
Alberto


----------

